# '02 A6 4.2 questions



## airdbeck23 (May 25, 2004)

Looking into a 2002 a6 with the 4.2 I had an 04 Gil prior to this Wondering what I should be looking for with this Audi? Recalls, issues. Things like that. Car looks perfect and well maintained for. Has 118k on the clock. Thanks for any info.


----------

